# Porn star makeup!



## jakk-attakk (Nov 27, 2007)

ok i know its probably not the most popular of looks and certainly not the most natural but i love love love love LOVE really heavy full coverage pornstar style make up. i love it.

this girl isnt actually a porn star but she has the most perfect makeup i think i've ever seen. does anyone have any suggestions of what kind of makeup gives this kind of coverage? or tips on how to get this look? and could anyone take a guess at the foundation she uses? i hear mac is good or urban decay but expensive and i dont mind paying a lot for it if i know its gonna work. i have quite oily skin too so makeup seems to look ok on me for about 30 mins then it all melts and goes shiney.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 27, 2007)

chicken you need to upload the images to a server like photobucket or flickr and then link them from there. You can't link directly from the site.

Lol I really want to see which porn star you chose!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 27, 2007)

Those were great pictures!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 27, 2007)

lol argh it worked when i previewed it! stoopid imageshack. ok hang on i'll photobucket it x


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 27, 2007)

that's hot! I'd totally wear that. Are you sure they aren't photoshopped? otherwise, the coverage is excellent


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 27, 2007)

i like the eye makeup........but why is she so damn orange? :|ICK.

P.S They are photoshopped.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 27, 2007)

i wasnt sure about the photoshopping thing i mean i've never seen someone who's skin is so completely flawless which is why i was asking about the foundation but if it is photoshopped she must photoshop literally every single picture she ever uploads to myspace (which is a lot!) even ones of her like with her grandparents at thanksgiving lol


----------



## xxahsinxx (Nov 27, 2007)

another type of make-up that is similar which is fantastic which i love is arabic make-up and also boolywood make-up (the ones in the films) I love the strong colours....


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 27, 2007)

is there a foundation that would give a coverage similar to that? i heard porn stars etc usually wear camouflage makeup but i think you can only get that on prescription and only if you have some kind of disfigurement?


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 27, 2007)

nice makeup, i couldnt wear that though!

I dont like the orangeness, eyes are hot though


----------



## xxahsinxx (Nov 27, 2007)

it is normally, Im not sure what they use for arabic....or bollywood but I know it's very thick make-up.....I find Mac full coverage is brilliant as it is very thick and sticky but not too heavy so it stay better on the face thats the one i use for bridal makeup as i find it stays on all day and with powder on top it has a wikid finish. I also think Shu Umera and screen face are generally good for coverage....i normally stick to compacts or stick foundation if I want a heavy look.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 27, 2007)

There's already a thread on this girl's makeup! lol.

I'm going to see if I can find it...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Found it!





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ike-22853.html

Hope that helps some!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 27, 2007)

Well ALOT of girls, especially ones on myspace photoshop their photos and i'm pretty sure they take the time to photoshop them all.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 27, 2007)

There used to be a video by Eric Blair where he talked to Porn Stars about their makeup, but it's been removed from YouTube.

All I can remember is that one of the Porn Stars said she uses MAC Studio Tech with MAC Studio Fix Powder over it. hth!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry I'm posting in this thread like a million times, but here are my notes from the video of what the different porn stars said they used:

Eyeshadow and liner:

A lot of MAC.

Lips:

A lot of MAC ("spice" lipliner and "Underage" or "Prr" lipglass)

Chanel

Dior

Mascara:

MAC

L'Oreal Voluminous

Dior

False Eyelashes:

Ardell

Sephora

Foundation:

A lot of Joe Blasco

MAC studio tech set with MAC studio fix

Era spray foundation

Body Shimmer:

Prescriptives Body Shimmer


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you so much!!


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm just going to spend my whole paycheck on mac makeup this week. lol. i do my make up like that, but it never looks that goood, but i use cheep eyeshadow...


----------



## princessmich (Nov 27, 2007)

I really love the eye makeup


----------



## Ashley (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure she has pretty good skin to begin with. You can try searching the forum for full coverage foundations. I always recommend CInema Secrets (but not really for oily girls), Revlon Colorstay, and MUFE Mat Velvet.


----------



## monniej (Nov 27, 2007)

the eyemakeup reminds me of alexis vogel's makeup techniques.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 27, 2007)

i can do the eye makeup, i've done mine like that for years and i always get a lot of compliments on it but it never looks as good as staci's. but its the flawless looking skin i would kill for! actually i probably just want to look like her but i dont have her bone structure.


----------



## -VC- (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's hot! I'd totally wear that. Are you sure they aren't photoshopped? otherwise, the coverage is excellent I would say those were photoshopped, esp. the first pic. Her mascara and bottom eyeliner looks manipulated a lil.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 27, 2007)

porn star look is great!! My husband, who is also a producer, loves it when I have the hottest smokies eyes I can possibly get. It was kind of weird one day when I was walking through our small town here in Florida after a modeling shoot with the porn star look make up, I got a few weird looks for sure!!


----------



## fawp (Nov 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok i know its probably not the most popular of looks and certainly not the most natural but i love love love love LOVE really heavy full coverage pornstar style make up. i love it. 
this girl isnt actually a porn star but she has the most perfect makeup i think i've ever seen. does anyone have any suggestions of what kind of makeup gives this kind of coverage? or tips on how to get this look? and could anyone take a guess at the foundation she uses? i hear mac is good or urban decay but expensive and i dont mind paying a lot for it if i know its gonna work. i have quite oily skin too so makeup seems to look ok on me for about 30 mins then it all melts and goes shiney.

Cinema Secrets has a very good full-coverage foundation. It's a little hard to get your hands on (unless you live in California) but it's often used to cover tattoos which is a testament to how full-coverage it really is. They have an online store on their website if you're interested. Also, Laura Mercier's Oil-Free Foundation is medium-to-full coverage and when paired with her Secret Camoflauge Conclearer it will make your skin look amazing. That's what I'm using right now and I'm very happy with it. Also, invest in a good primer; I have oily skin as well and a primer will really improve the durability of your foundation.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 27, 2007)

ive tried for a long time to perfect this look.

im slowly getting there, but its not as good as the pictures posted.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 27, 2007)

CoverFX is really good foundation if you have drier skin but if you use a bit over top as concealer with oily skin it will look perfect.


----------



## L281173 (Nov 28, 2007)

These are all great club or evening looks.


----------



## trezdaez (Nov 28, 2007)

her eyes look awesome


----------



## Dee_Vine (Nov 28, 2007)

I know a lot of porn stars use airbrush foundation on their face and body.


----------



## Karren (Nov 28, 2007)

Funny I've never equated a style of makeup to porn stars, maybe because I wasn't looking at their makeup!! Lol. Not that I'm into porn.. But if I were.. Anyway... They do have really nice makeup for sure...


----------



## perlanga (Nov 28, 2007)

Cute, but exaggeratted and unnatural. I would do something like this for a night look.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the eyemakeup reminds me of alexis vogel's makeup techniques. yup. her makeup always looks pornstar-ish


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry I'm posting in this thread like a million times, but here are my notes from the video of what the different porn stars said they used:
Eyeshadow and liner:

A lot of MAC.

Lips:

A lot of MAC ("spice" lipliner and "Underage" or "Prr" lipglass)

Chanel

Dior

Mascara:

MAC

L'Oreal Voluminous

Dior

False Eyelashes:

Ardell

Sephora

Foundation:

A lot of Joe Blasco

MAC studio tech set with MAC studio fix

Era spray foundation

Body Shimmer:

Prescriptives Body Shimmer

Hey thanks for those notes! I love her makeup


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 29, 2007)

Her facial structure + eye colour make me a very jealous lady. A very jealous lady indeed.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 29, 2007)

i got a tester through today of a camouflage makeup called Dermablend. dont know if anyone here has heard of it or tried it but i'm gonna give it a go and hopefully will give a full coverage porn star look lol.


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got a tester through today of a camouflage makeup called Dermablend. dont know if anyone here has heard of it or tried it but i'm gonna give it a go and hopefully will give a full coverage porn star look lol. Dermablend is the main foundation/conceller that crossdressers and drag queens use to hide beard shadow.... never used it myself but if it can hid a guy under there then is chould be able to hide anything... lol


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dermablend is the main foundation/conceller that crossdressers and drag queens use to hide beard shadow.... never used it myself but if it can hid a guy under there then is chould be able to hide anything... lol haha that made me laugh. well it sounds like it might be the full coverage im looking for then! lol x


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha that made me laugh. well it sounds like it might be the full coverage im looking for then! lol x Where did you get the tester?


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 29, 2007)

amazon

Amazon.co.uk: Vichy Dermablend Sample Pack: Kitchen &amp; Home


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 29, 2007)

Just ordered




! Thanks! x


----------



## mariascreek (Nov 30, 2007)

i love the false lashes!

I really like it, even though it's really heavy. I would wear it to a club for sure.


----------



## Saje (Nov 30, 2007)

I didnt know pornstars had a "look". I just call it smokey eyes with nude lips (which I do often - didnt know I was looking like a pornstar - not that its a bad thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 30, 2007)

hmmm maybe its just me then lol but when i talk about a porn star look i'm talking about full coverage heavy heavy makeup pamela anderson style rather than christina aguilera style.


----------



## Saje (Nov 30, 2007)

Well besides porn stars, a lot of floor models, on stage performers, and even night owl party goers do full coverage "heavy heavy" make-up.

And then - some porn stars wear minimal make-up too...


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *x_zombie_x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just ordered



! Thanks! x

you're welcome. let me know how you get on with it, i dont think i'm loving it as much as i thought i would. I've read so many rave reviews of MAC on here that i ordered their full coverage foundation, it came through today and i think i'm sold on that for this look.


----------



## makeupartist2b (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the eyemakeup reminds me of alexis vogel's makeup techniques. haha yeah it def does me too. looks sexy though.!


----------



## SamBam (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey jakk-attakk! you sent me an IM a few days ago asking me too what foundation I use, I tried sending you an IM back but since I don't have 50 post I wasn't allowed, so since you made this topic I though I would tell you here. the foundation brand I use is L'OREAL, True Match, #C3 Beige Rose. it's the best kind i ever had and am very happy with it.

I will check this thread to make sure you see my post, if not I will IM you once I make it to 50 posts lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 2, 2007)

ahh thanks i'm so foundation obsessed! lol i bought Mac full coverage a couple days ago and i'm loving it but i'm pretty willing to try out anything and everything lol x


----------



## SamBam (Dec 3, 2007)

Your very welcome!



I would like to try Mac but they don't have it in my country....when I was living in Canada I tried it out in a sample but it wasn't full coverage and you could see my pores very easily


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 3, 2007)

i dont think they have it in scotland either. or at least if they do i've never seen a mac store or mac products anywhere, so i bought it online. which was a big risk cos i didnt know if i was gonna like it and took a complete stab in the dark guess at which colour to get but it paid off thank god lol

they're not lying though when they say its full coverage! its definitely not one for a natural light look x


----------



## SamBam (Dec 5, 2007)

WOW I wish I had a credit card but then I think I might be too afraid to buy online...heh...for insparation I'm wondering if you could post a picture of yourself with the makeup on?


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 5, 2007)

ummm....maybe tomorrow if i'm feeling brave and having a particularly "good face day" lol


----------



## xxjuicyprincess (Dec 5, 2007)

do you know of any powder eye shadows that give the heavy effect?


----------



## SamBam (Dec 5, 2007)

Awwwww I'm sure your beautiful!



now show that pretty face girl!


----------



## love2482 (Dec 5, 2007)

I love that look as well, but it is VERY photoshopped!!! Where did you find those pictures/


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 6, 2007)

I love this look! I want to master it one of these days...


----------



## AnitaNa (Dec 6, 2007)

that is def. photoshopped. look at her eyebrows in the first pic and compare it to the 3rd pic. dont believe pictures you see..now a days a lot of people photoshop their own pictures.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that look as well, but it is VERY photoshopped!!! Where did you find those pictures/ i got them from Faceparty &gt; Girls &gt; Straight &gt; STACI-COLE but just to warn you that is a FAKE profile. so theres no point emailing it or anything to ask what makeup she wears cos the girl in the profile isnt the girl in the pictures lol but there are a lot more pictures there if you wanna take a look for inspiration or whatever x


----------



## bCreative (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah her makeup is super hot! I love it! Wish I could do mine like that.


----------



## SamBam (Dec 7, 2007)

Really...fake? why would she put us fake pics lol I read her profile and well it seems a bit reall since she says she doesn't like it when people take her pictures for themselfs...did she make that all up lol?

So R U gonna show us a picture?


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 7, 2007)

i know its really weird shes complaining about how sad it is when people use fake pictures...and she's using fake pictures lol if you google Staci Cole there are hundreds upon hundreds of people who use this poor girls pics! can see why cos shes gorgeous but its more than a little strange lol.

errr maybe tomorrow..im getting my lip pierced so might post a picture then lol.

edit: found this which is a list of all the people using staci's pics. wtf??

03-04 FakersBusted Reference # 0290


----------



## cstaplehurst (Dec 7, 2007)

red earth is good, similar to MAC but cheaper.


----------



## speedy (Dec 9, 2007)

She does look great, I'd love to be able to achieve such a flawless look.


----------



## JadoreDior (Dec 11, 2007)

&lt;3 porn star makeup

but i find dark eyes + dark lips is sometimes too much


----------



## sissy_annika (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok i know its probably not the most popular of looks and certainly not the most natural but i love love love love LOVE really heavy full coverage pornstar style make up. i love it. 
this girl isnt actually a porn star but she has the most perfect makeup i think i've ever seen. does anyone have any suggestions of what kind of makeup gives this kind of coverage? or tips on how to get this look? and could anyone take a guess at the foundation she uses? i hear mac is good or urban decay but expensive and i dont mind paying a lot for it if i know its gonna work. i have quite oily skin too so makeup seems to look ok on me for about 30 mins then it all melts and goes shiney.

Hope to see this one....


----------



## vav (Dec 11, 2007)

I really like this look. Although I think the girls in the pictures could wear some more gloss!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JadoreDior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif &lt;3 porn star makeupbut i find dark eyes + dark lips is sometimes too much

totally agree. i love heavy eyemakeup but it looks too much if its teamed with heavy lipstick. i really think it should be one or other and if you're going to make your eyes your focal point your lips should be nude, or if your going gwen stefani style and making it all about the lips you should keep your eyemakeup minimal.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 12, 2007)

you can get a similar effect if you tone your skin to even it out and than use a full coverage, just make sure you go to diffrent companies to find one that oyu like the consistancy and the color matches well

ps. it is very likely that she photoshops all of her pictures on myspace


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 13, 2007)

Pornstar eye makeup is ALWAYS flawless! lol


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 22, 2008)

O

Quote:
riginally Posted by love2482 I love that look as well, but it is VERY photoshopped!!! Where did you find those pictures/

I love the look &amp; in pics my makeup &amp; skin look completly flawless just like hers because I put like 10 layers of makeup lol Its really all about technique because my skin is not good but looks flawless when i do my makeup so maybe not all her pics are photoshopped !!!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 22, 2008)

she's a really pretty girl and her makeup looks fabulous. i wish i could get away with that look.


----------



## kandyt220 (Apr 22, 2008)

The eye makeup is awesome!


----------



## Sibylla (Apr 22, 2008)

The eye makeup is fabulous. And I love the blush in the second pic.


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 22, 2008)

The eyeshadow is good, but the of porn star/stripper look ain't for me. Way to plastic. I am sure the photos have been retouched, I have never seen a real live person with skin that flawless.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2008)

Orange shmorange! She looks amazing and she knows it! She's just a tanned blonde bomb shell. Obviously, she's had a lot of work done: lips, boobs, nose, probably hair extensions. So, if anything the real reason why she's got such perfect skin is because of knives &amp; needles :-D Anyway, I RAVE about this look as often as I can too....whoo hoo!


----------



## Jinx (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Orange shmorange! She looks amazing and she knows it! She's just a tanned blonde bomb shell. Obviously, she's had a lot of work done: lips, boobs, nose, probably hair extensions. So, if anything the real reason why she's got such perfect skin is because of knives &amp; needles :-D Anyway, I RAVE about this look as often as I can too....whoo hoo!



Yeah.. The orange is probably just cheap self tanner, lol! And her flawless skin that's supposedly photoshopped? I don't think so. Her face is one shade and sorta smooth but her neck and chest are darker and clearly sun damaged (already wrinkling and dry looking), plus, you can see the wrinkles in her forehead and the pores on her cheeks by her nose. It just looks like very heavy foundation- that waxy skin look is a dead give away.

Those lips? Hell yeah. Plumped up for sure. They change shape, lol!!!

Her eye are gorgeous, though. Looks like lot's of practice; I have seen equally skilled looks from ladies here on mut, but they don't REALIZE that their skills are that flawless.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

I love the very first picture! Her eyes are so pretty. I got stuck with regular dark brown eyes lol


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah.. The orange is probably just cheap self tanner, lol! And her flawless skin that's supposedly photoshopped? I don't think so. Her face is one shade and sorta smooth but her neck and chest are darker and clearly sun damaged (already wrinkling and dry looking), plus, you can see the wrinkles in her forehead and the pores on her cheeks by her nose. It just looks like very heavy foundation- that waxy skin look is a dead give away.

Those lips? Hell yeah. Plumped up for sure. They change shape, lol!!!

Her eye are gorgeous, though. Looks like lot's of practice; I have seen equally skilled looks from ladies here on mut, but they don't REALIZE that their skills are that flawless.

True, true! Didn't notice the pores and wrinkles. She has some mad skill, along with alot of the rockin chicas here on MUT!


----------



## Darla (Apr 22, 2008)

The common thing in these pics that jumps out at you is the strong white eyeliner on the inner part of the eye and on the outside ridge of the brow. Correct me if i am wrong but this seems really unique (at least how heavy that seems) to most of the makeup styles i have seen here. I am curious as to what everyone's opinion is on that?


----------



## perlanga (Apr 22, 2008)

I love full coverage makeup too, it just has to be for a night thing.


----------



## bulbul (Apr 23, 2008)

she got nice eyes


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't remember if I wrote in this thread, but she has really cute features. And the makeup looks great on her, I don't doubt it's photoshopped, but I bet she looks great IRL.

And is it just me, or is Pam Anderson (and her MUA Alexis Vogel) the reason porn stars go for that look? Interesting eh?


----------



## renbray (Apr 24, 2008)

i heard era spray is really good for that look. the playboy bunnies use kett airbrush makeup...that's why i bought it! lol.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 28, 2008)

MAC full coverage foundation gets my skin to be like that, but it's rather unconformable to wear since it's quite heavy.


----------



## SamBam (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this thread but I really like the porn star look and since my MU artist teacher said I would good with a smokey eye I decided to try a plastic/porn star look. My DH really likes it but I was wondering what you all think, does it look too trashy or not?

Please give me your honest opinions






Eyes closed
















It's not gonna be an everyday look, just for going out I just want to know what you girls think of it before I go out is it the do or don't look lol


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you look great! I would wear that as an everyday look. I wouldn't call it a porn star look, since the eye makeup isn't dark heavy.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats super duper cute! Not pornish at all to me.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SamBam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for bumping this thread but I really like the porn star look and since my MU artist teacher said I would good with a smokey eye I decided to try a plastic/porn star look. My DH really likes it but I was wondering what you all think, does it look too trashy or not?
Please give me your honest opinions





Eyes closed

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/SamSad1985/Smokey%20eye%20look/DSC_0087.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/SamSad1985/Smokey%20eye%20look/DSC_0069.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/SamSad1985/Smokey%20eye%20look/DSC_0155.jpg

It's not gonna be an everyday look, just for going out I just want to know what you girls think of it before I go out is it the do or don't look lol

I would wear that as an everyday look! lol.




Not really pornstar-ish, though. You'd need lots of black eyeshadow and glitter for that!


----------



## cheller (Jun 8, 2008)

her eyes look good but her lips look gross. haha.

Originally Posted by *SamBam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for bumping this thread but I really like the porn star look and since my MU artist teacher said I would good with a smokey eye I decided to try a plastic/porn star look. My DH really likes it but I was wondering what you all think, does it look too trashy or not?
Please give me your honest opinions





Eyes closed

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/SamSad1985/Smokey%20eye%20look/DSC_0087.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/SamSad1985/Smokey%20eye%20look/DSC_0069.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b295/SamSad1985/Smokey%20eye%20look/DSC_0155.jpg

It's not gonna be an everyday look, just for going out I just want to know what you girls think of it before I go out is it the do or don't look lol

this isnt trashy at all.this is a very simple look which can be worn at all times anywhere. it makes you look feminine. but if you are going to go for a pornstar look, use darker colors; like black in the crease line &amp; smoked out, thicker black liner, pearly white in the inner corner &amp; lid &amp; brow bone, &amp; smudged black liner on the bottom lashline, toned down lips, &amp; lots of black mascara.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry I'm posting in this thread like a million times, but here are my notes from the video of what the different porn stars said they used:
Eyeshadow and liner:

A lot of MAC.

Lips:

A lot of MAC ("spice" lipliner and "Underage" or "Prr" lipglass)

Chanel

Dior

Mascara:

MAC

L'Oreal Voluminous

Dior

False Eyelashes:

Ardell

Sephora

Foundation:

A lot of Joe Blasco

MAC studio tech set with MAC studio fix

Era spray foundation

Body Shimmer:

Prescriptives Body Shimmer

Woot! Notes!
I agree I like the eye makeup alot, but the orangeness... GAWD!


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 8, 2008)

WOW! Her eye makeup is so pretty... I'd wear it!


----------



## SamBam (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks girls! I guess I need to try harder to archive the porn star look lol. The first picture came out a bit orange and I have no idea why...


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol argh it worked when i previewed it! stoopid imageshack. ok hang on i'll photobucket it x
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...330ce429b6.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...60f91f7176.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d1...dbb9ac4464.jpg

Her brow highlighter is definately Mac Vanilla Pigment.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would wear that as an everyday look! lol.



I'm at work wearing that right now lol. Very cute.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SamBam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for bumping this thread but I really like the porn star look and since my MU artist teacher said I would good with a smokey eye I decided to try a plastic/porn star look. My DH really likes it but I was wondering what you all think, does it look too trashy or not?
Please give me your honest opinions





I love it!! I love the full coverage, and it looks great against your dark hair. You should post pics if you do it w/ darker e/s!


----------



## yooniecorn (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you girls suppose one should achieve such an eye look?


----------



## sooner_chick (Aug 8, 2008)

I love this look!! I would wear this!! &lt;3


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 8, 2008)

i love the way the eyes look and the pouty lip!


----------



## Lip_Gloss (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow!..That girl is BEAUTIFUL.

She doesn't look orange..She look's tanned.

This chick ROCKS!


----------



## playmate569 (Aug 16, 2009)

what's this girls name? she's so pretty.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 16, 2009)

Staci Cole? I love her makeup, and was looking through the other link as well and saw her name. But I am terrible at doing the smoky eye thing, and no matter how many good tips I read, I will not get it right :-(

I'm guessing she is like Tila Tequila, or Forbidden.....famous for being hot online?

Her makeup looks flawless, but for everyday it might look too much, I don't know. Kind of off topic, but MAC counter girls usually look like that. Awesome makeup that looks like it was airbrushed on! They are always so pretty and it makes me so jealous! I buy a lot of MAC, but never got my makeup done. I just might go to my MAC counter and say "Teach me how to look like you" ! Haha.....


----------



## LittleIcebear (Apr 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me who this girl is?


----------



## RedBae (Apr 16, 2012)

i like the way the makeup looks on the eyes


----------



## thys (Sep 5, 2013)

> lol argh it worked when i previewed it! stoopid imageshack. ok hang on i'll photobucket it x


----------



## ultajunkie (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, her makeup is really flawless looking. If it is photoshopped that makes me sad because that means I will probably never look that amazingly airbrushed no matter how hard I try. I enjoy the eye looks that I do but I am striving for that flawless looking skin as well. I watch GregoryGorgeous's channel on YouTube and she just did a video where she showed her foundation routine and I am getting ready to buy the products mentioned and see if they work for me as well as they work for her. I don't have problem skin really. I just have some sun spots and some pores that are more visible than I would like them to be. Ahhhh all of this in the pursuit of looking as flawless as possible! Good luck everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 15, 2013)

I guess I look like a porn star every time I step out Lol!

Kat von D's lock it foundation is good from what I hear, and I've got a sample that I've been experimenting with and it'll definitely cover you. UD makes a de-slick spray or powder for oil.

Make-up./..a lot of black eyeshadow (I'm a sugarpill addict so I suggest them!), fake eyelashes, any mascara...

For contouring (Idk your skin color) but hoola has served me well, and find a good highlighter for your tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and don't forget eyeliner. I like Kat von D's line...I often use the sparkly black pencil one and the felt-tip pen in Trooper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh, and white eyeshadow on that brow bone and inner eye corner.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Sep 15, 2013)

One trick I can recommend for fuller coverage is to use concealer (that matches your skin tone). I have a NYX High Definition Photo Concealer Wand. I swipe the wand across areas of my face then blend it in with a sponge, set with powder, and I get at least 95% coverage. I actually had an MUA compliment me on how flawless it looked once.


----------

